# The New Addition



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

My wife wanted a dog for Mother's Day, so I got her one. She named her Browning (which I was not opposed)... 

[attachment=0:31h4u34u]downsized_0512121354.jpg[/attachment:31h4u34u]

If you know of any good books, DVDs, or your own tips & tricks on training a retrievers, let me know.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sit, stay, fetch... All they need to know. 

Cute pup. I too like the name.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pup. this is a great DVD for training a duck dog http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... asics-dvd/

get the pup started as early as you can on fetching, birds and obedience and go from there. the biggest mistake people make is wait too long to get started. the day the dog comes home is the the first day it has started its training.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new pup. Get with a program, be diligent in studying and following it and have fun! I like Evan Graham program. He has a basic duck dog DVD that is pretty good, but if you have desire to have a really well trained advanced hunting retriever, you could follow his full program. I also have become a very big fan of Bill Hillman's work. A different look at things and flat out very effective.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Congrats on the new pup. Get with a program, be diligent in studying and following it and have fun! I like Evan Graham program. He has a basic duck dog DVD that is pretty good, but if you have desire to have a really well trained advanced hunting retriever, you could follow his full program. I also have become a very big fan of Bill Hillman's work. A different look at things and flat out very effective.


+1

Stick with the program. I have had a couple very good dogs because I have stuck with a training program and I have a dog now, that is a good dog, but has some bad habits because I slacked off the program. Stick to it from start to finish and it will make the whole training process much, much easier.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice fellas! One thing I have already noticed is that she does really well when we do a little 1 on 1. But as soon as she around another dog that has A LOT of bad habits it all goes out the window. Gets a little tough at times, but we've learned a lot so far. Thanks again for the help!


----------

